# Two Headed Golden



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I had to chuckle when I was going through today's pictures. I'm sure there could me many less flattering titles to this picture of my boys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

too funny!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley's Dad*

Oakley's Dad

What a picture!! What a photographer!!

by the title of your post you REALLY HAD me going there!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL too cute !


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great picture!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome picture.....as usual!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great Picture, only you could do such Perfect pic.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Coming and going! LOL


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a push-me-pull-you!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too funny!!! You couldnt have timed that better if you tried.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL - thanks for the laugh! Uh, my husband wants to know - does one head have worse breath than the other? :doh:


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

You actually had my kids fooled!!! 

Thanks for a great picture and giggle!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture....your boys make me laugh


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL, great picture! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hahaha! That's great!:


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL.....great shot......I have his brother from the same litter!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

At least yours are heading the same direction. 



sameli102 said:


> LOL.....great shot......I have his brother from the same litter!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG!!!! And my first thought when I saw the picture...

Talk about pulling you heard out of your...

Oh Nevermind!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> At least yours are heading the same direction.


Ha ha...yours does look a little like cat dog!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Oakley's Dad
> 
> What a picture!! What a photographer!!
> 
> by the title of your post you REALLY HAD me going there!


DITTO!!! LOL GREAT pic!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

He He He that's great. I will refrain from any "butt head" comments:uhoh:


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

lol...looks like double trouble!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - that is an amazing shot!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great shot, I love it!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!
:--big_grin:


----------



## pennyandrusty (Apr 25, 2010)

That is an awesome picture!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great shot :bowl::bowl:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Noticed that Oakly managed to get the the better end of the deal!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

What a great picture!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

The Rare Pushmi-Pullyu Northern Dolittle Golden
Retrieve variety...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute...great shot


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll take one of them, they always reckon that 2 heads are better than one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave-That was FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that is the coolest golden ever! Where can I find me one of those?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shot Rob! Siamese twinsters!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What can I say? Beautiful!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

what????? like butthead? LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Does this mean your dog really does sit on his brains?!?! 
My dad always accused me of doing that.


----------

